# Puppy depression?



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone heard of puppy depression? Is it possible that Radley could be depressed?

My partner and I have just got back from a week long holiday in Portugal. Whilst we were away the in-laws took Radley on holiday for a week to west Wales with their chocolate Lab. Radley loves Oscar and spends a lot of time with the in-laws so I know he was in good hands. 

However, it seems like he's a different dog since we got back. He had quite an active holiday and I'm sure he will be worn out having basically played for 6 days straight with his pal. But aside from looking generally worn out he seems really down in the dumps like he's got the holiday blues. I'm not worried about his health, just wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar? It is also really hot here at the moment so that could be draining his energy I suppose.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe he misses his play buddy?


----------

